# NZXT Hush



## Darksaber (Jun 18, 2007)

The NZXT Hush is the newest case in their line-up. The name is also the main feature of this enclosure, as the interior is covered by noise reducing dampening foam. This includes the bottom, sides, front and top of the case. While the interior layout is not very unique, but the screwless design is a great addition and works well. As we are used to from NZXT the exterior design looks great, especially with the blue LED fan and lighting in the door.

*Show full review*


----------



## WarEagleAU (Jun 26, 2007)

Im very surprised by this NZXT case. Now if they can make a few improvements here and there (removeable mobo tray, little bit more airflow and fans, controller for fan speed, etc) they will make a winner. Beautiful case and I love the front of it. Nice review Darksaber.


----------

